# RULA Fräse



## Hitschkock (9 März 2010)

Hi zusammen

wir haben bei uns eine alte RULA Fräsmaschine BJ 70 mit einem Ziehmlich ausgebranten Spindelumrichter (Gleistrom)

Frage: wer hat für so etwas einen Schaltplan?


----------



## Hitschkock (5 April 2010)

hi an alle

Hat den zufällig jemand Schaltpläne für soetwas?


----------



## gravieren (5 April 2010)

Hi

Wie heisst das Gerät.


TUD6  ?

. . .


----------



## Hitschkock (5 April 2010)

Hi,
ich hab zwar gerade Urlaub aber die Fräsmaschine sieht ungefähr so aus

http://www.maschinensucher.de/ma2/A638891.html

danke für Antworten


----------



## Hitschkock (26 April 2010)

*Elektrischer neuaufbau*

Moin moin Zusammen,

Die Schöne Fräsmaschine soll jetzt überholt werden.

Zustand: Motoren Gleichstrom! -Aber Optisch sehr gut
Alles an der Mechanik -sehr gut
Alles was Kabel hat kommt in den Müll :smile:


Meine Frage:
Wer stellt Günstige Gleichstromsteller für ca. 250Watt und ca. 3-4 KW her?
Selber habe ich schon Lenze und Siemens gefunden


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (26 April 2010)

*Gleichströmer*

http://www.ssddrives.de/images/Technischedaten-50678.pdf
http://www.controltechniques.de/home.aspx


----------



## gravieren (26 April 2010)

Hi

Achtung:

Wieviele "Anschlüsse" hat der Gleichstrommotor  ?


Kann es sein, dass du   3 Kabel hierfür hast   ?

Bitte mal das Klemmbrett öffnen und die Anzahl der Klemmen zählen    
(Natürlich "zählt" der Schutzleiter NICHT)


----------



## Hitschkock (27 April 2010)

Moin moin,

mehr Infos:

Hauptspindelmotor:

Siehe 
Klemmbrett und Spindelmotor


Vorschubmotor mit Tachogenerator:
Siehe Vorschub

Tacho: n max 6000 min-1, 20V = 2000 min-1


----------



## gravieren (27 April 2010)

Hi

So mal auf die "schnelle".

Das schaut NICHT nach Stardard aus


----------



## Hitschkock (27 April 2010)

Hi,
mit FU's und Drehstrom komm ich klar aber Gleichstrom   

und jetzt sag nicht  

           ---Das schaut NICHT nach Stardard aus  ---


auf dem alten Gleichstromsteller steht Bj. 1976 das war doch erst gestern oder??


----------



## gravieren (27 April 2010)

Hi

>auf dem alten Gleichstromsteller steht Bj. 1976 
>das war doch erst gestern oder??:razz: 

Ist jedoch von den "neuen Bundesländern", da gab es einen "anderen" Standard  *ROFL*


----------



## Hitschkock (27 April 2010)

Hi
Da frag ich doch mal anders rum.

wenn ich jetzt auch noch die Motoren in Drehstromer wechsel...

wird es zwar für mich leichter aber auch evt. Teurer. 

Ich weiß nähmlich noch nicht was Gleichstromsteller kosten könten.
Die von Lenze sehen zwar günstig aus aber...
und die von Siemens können warscheinlich wieder alles und sind deswegen wieder zu teuer ;-)


----------



## bike (27 April 2010)

Also du hast eine Spindel, die noch in Ordnung ist.
Jetzt auf Drehstromsteller umbauen? 
Egal welchen Steller du dir ausschaust, du musst wissen, wie du die Spindel jetzt regelst. Die Leistung steuern, ist die eine Seite, doch die Regelung in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Rest der Maschine ist das andere.
Was hilft es dir, wenn du einen billigen Steller hast und nichts mehr vernünftig bearbeiten kannst.


bike


----------



## Hitschkock (27 April 2010)

@bike

Die Mechanik ist in Ordnung!

Der Alte Gleichstrommotor auch und jetzt suche ich einen Gleichstromsteller aber kenne wenige Hersteller für diese alte Technik.

Angesteuert wurde dieser Motor nur über Poti, ohne Geber feed back.

Und am Vorschub war auch nur ein Poti und ist ein Tachogeber für den feed back dran.

@all

noch mal besser zu lesende Typenschilder


----------



## Hitschkock (1 Mai 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,

also jetzt kommt der Neuaufbau.

Alles was an alter Elektrik drinnen war ist raus und kommt in den Müll.

Rein kommt eine S7 315 2DP div. Ind. Ini's ein paar Schütze und ein paar Motorschutzschalter und zu guter letzt ein mehr Zeilendisplay von Siemens. Die Teile sind zwar älter aber liegen bei uns noch so rum .
Ein Messanzeigesystem von Heidenhain habe ich auch noch zum anbauen.

Notaus! Ein heikles Thema  aber es muß auch sein. Früher war nur eine einfache unterbrechung der Stromsteller und ende.
Jetzt mit FU's will ich a- nur Sicheren halt oder b- FU Stromabschaltung ( Nachteil Antrieb trudelt aus ) oder c- Sicheren halt und dann Strom abschaltung.
Zu den FU's:
Ich wolte für die Hauptspindel einen ca. 2,5-3,0 KW dsam (2 Polig )nehmen mit Sin/Cos Geber für einen schönen gleichlauf und Bremse für den Werkzeugwechsel .
Für den Vorschub wolte ich einen 0,55-0,75 KW dsam (4 Polig) nehmen mit Sin/Cos Geber auch für den Gleilauf.
Die Leistungs und Drehzahl Werte sind an den alten motoren abgelesen worden. Ich hoffe das man das so übernehmen kann.

Des weiteren wolte ich die Regler mit dem DP anspechen. Als Regler dachte ich an Lenze oder SEW. Falls jemand günstigere alternativen kennt bitte sagen.

Fragen:
Geht das so mit den Motoren in bezug auf die Leistung oder solten die etwas stärker sein?
-
hat jemand schon mal solche Antriebe zusammen gestellt?
-
Sicherheit Hmm! von welchen gefährdungen kann man bei solchen kleinen Frässmaschinen ausgehen?
Laut meiner Analyse geht es mit SIL0 o. SIL1 ?


----------

